# Friday Night Race



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

Friday 1/24/14
6pm Practice
7pm IROC & Individual Racing
Ferndale Fairgrounds









Richard
707-496-4475


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That hill looks very interesting!


----------



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

*Yellow Track*

It can also be very annoying. The hills are easier to up than go down. 

RAP


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I love that track. It is fast and very racy:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It is. One of my favorites.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

looks fast way to many turns and a jump lol. run maggy cars on it see them fly lol.


----------

